# CCR 2450 Won't start



## Joe418 (Jul 4, 2021)

So my son picked this up from a neighbor who rarely used it. The primer bulb was shot so I replaced it hoping that would solve the issue of not starting. No luck. Next replaced the spark plug and then performed a through cleaning of the carburetor. Still no luck. Finally replaced the carburetor ( yeah it was a cheapie off of e-Bay) and fuel filter along with the fuel line but still it won't start, doesn't even sound like it wants to kick over. Used a spark tester to ensure power between the spark plug wire and the plug itself and it appears that I'm getting power to the plug. Whether it's sufficient enough is another question. The electric starter is shot which I hope to replace if in fact I can get this thing running. By the way, I did pull the plug again to ensure there was fuel getting to the cylinder which there was. I've exhausted everything I can think of and found no other tips on-line so if anyone has any other suggestions I'm open to trying just about anything.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I would check compression. 

did you use pre mixed 2 stroke fuel or did you mix your own?

spark must be bright and strong.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Make sure you installed everything back together the way they were (pay attention to the ground wire and key switch). Just small errors like that can make you go nut.

Even though you had spark, the spark might not be strong enough. Since you already had spark, that is one of the last things that you should look into.

Make sure you use fresh gasoline and got all of the old gasoline out. You might want to open the gas cap. Vacuum and air pockets in the system would prevent the carburetor bowl from filling up completely. The first start at the beginning of the season is always the hardest one due to those problems I think.

Now, is a good time to check for compression if you have the gauge.

I have a 2 cycle engine Chinese garden tiller and it is known to have a hard starting issue (based on user reviews). It would take me at least 10 pulls to start it up. On a very moisture day, maybe 20 pulls. I don't know if it is the design, or Chinese carburetor. Once it started up, it runs just fine. The Toro 2450 is not easy to start up either, so be patient. Don't flood the combustion chamber with too much gasoline.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree with dman2

But disconnect the key wire
To ensure fresh gas, pour all your gas in to a clear soda bottle, it should be clear, not cloudy, not golden
Is there a shut off valve?
Remove the gas line from the carb to ensure a good flow
Open the nut on the carb float to ensure a good flow
Loosen or remove the gas cap
Remove the spark plug and pull to clear the cylinder
Spray starting fluid in the spark plug hole, put back
Now try
If not spray starting fluid in the carb throat

If you get this started, Toro prefers you use TC-W3, outboard motor 2 cycle oil, or Yamahalube.


----------



## Joe418 (Jul 4, 2021)

OK so I mix my own fuel, 50:1> Been doing that for my Stihl kombi for years. I know the former owner had put non-mixed fuel in the machine and left it sitting over throughout the year, so yes I drained all the old fuel first and that's why I started by cleaning out the carb, filter and fuel lines. I know the carb bowl is filling because when I try the pull starter I'm getting some splash back. That was why I thought there may be no fuel entering the cylinder but when I pulled the plug it was slightly wet and smelled of gas. It's possible the spark is not strong enough. All I have is one of those cheap testers where the light in the handle glows. The light glows only as I pull the starter cord. I'm guessing that is the engine started that would stay lit indicating continuous current for a constant spark. I don't have a compression tester and if I have to do an engine rip down I'm thinking it may not be worth it considering the electric starter probably needs to be replaced as well and who know what other issues I'll run into. This guy we got it from really had no idea what he was doing so the machine as probably abused for the length of time he had it.


----------



## Joe418 (Jul 4, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I agree with dman2
> 
> But disconnect the key wire
> To ensure fresh gas, pour all your gas in to a clear soda bottle, it should be clear, not cloudy, not golden
> ...


I'll give this a shot. Had not tried clearing the cylinder or using starter fluid. There's good gas flow from the tank to the carb input but I'll pull the bowl to check from there in.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you have access to pull the spark plug connected and ground it while someone pulls the cord to check for spark that way?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ya, I have the same spark tester. the spark should be bright , not dull.

remove plug and put your finger in hole and pull cord. you should notice some back pressure. without compression no start if you have fuel and strong spark.

next thing to check would be valve adjustment.

btw i dislike my Toro 2450 also and would not EVER do an engine teardown. I tried giving this away for FREE and NO one wants it. That is how popular they are around here.

You're better off with an older Honda HS621 or HS521.... very reliable single stage machines.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Joe418- It seems as though spark is your issue, just curious, did you gap the plug before you installed it? Not trying to be a wiseguy, but I know the guy I got my 3650 from said he could not get it to start. When I removed the plug and opened the gap to the proper size, it has ran just fine for me. I hope you did not throw out the original carb or other parts.

I would certainly try to give it a little starting fluid to see if it will at least try to catch.

orangeputeh- I am surprised no one was interested in a free 2450. I would jump at them. Granted, it is not like my 3650, but they are not large, and I like them for when we get a smaller storm. I can clear my sidewalks / driveway area in about 10 minutes or less in the morning before heading out.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Check the gas cap. They frequently fail and block gas flow. Crack it. Yes I know you are getting gas but humor me.

Timing seems a bit off. I wonder if there is a vacuum/air leak.

More troublesome is the regular gas used before you got it. Uh, yeah that's right.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

I like my ccr 2450. It sounds like a dirt bike. With 2 cycles engine, it is lightweight and have zero maintenance (we even left old gasoline in there). No valves to adjust. Most importantly, it is a working equipment that I already have. We never had to do anything to it in 15 years of ownership. I only decided to change its belt, paddles, scraper bar, ... last year.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

carguy20 said:


> Joe418- It seems as though spark is your issue, just curious, did you gap the plug before you installed it? Not trying to be a wiseguy, but I know the guy I got my 3650 from said he could not get it to start. When I removed the plug and opened the gap to the proper size, it has ran just fine for me. I hope you did not throw out the original carb or other parts.
> 
> I would certainly try to give it a little starting fluid to see if it will at least try to catch.
> 
> orangeputeh- I am surprised no one was interested in a free 2450. I would jump at them. Granted, it is not like my 3650, but they are not large, and I like them for when we get a smaller storm. I can clear my sidewalks / driveway area in about 10 minutes or less in the morning before heading out.


I love my single stage honda's for the same reason.... fast.

ya , no one wants a free toro around here. I turn down free ariens, craftsmans , toros , and all the mtd junk etc on a weekly basis. i could fill a semi trailer every month with the stuff I turn down. I used to repair them and give them away but it was hurting my "Honda







Man" reputation so I stopped that.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Good lord, where are you that you see that much free stuff constantly. It is few and far between to see anything free in Central Jersey. The last free thing I saw was a Toro that someone beat me to, and an AMF Husky snowblower that looked like it was too far gone.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

carguy20 said:


> Good lord, where are you that you see that much free stuff constantly. It is few and far between to see anything free in Central Jersey. The last free thing I saw was a Toro that someone beat me to, and an AMF Husky snowblower that looked like it was too far gone.


Sierra Nevada.......Lake Tahoe area. .....too many rich people. Anything goes wrong with a snowblower, lawnmower, etc , they just buy new. If the ash tray is full in car they just buy a new car. I have furnished my home with quality free castoffs from my neighbors.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

carguy20 said:


> Good lord, where are you that you see that much free stuff constantly. It is few and far between to see anything free in Central Jersey. The last free thing I saw was a Toro that someone beat me to, and an AMF Husky snowblower that looked like it was too far gone.


It is also early bird get the worms. Over here, good free stuffs are gone within minutes. Most people don't get a chance to see them. When I see them, I either don't have a truck to carry them, or I don't have space.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Yeah I am usually a little to late on stuff, but I also can't spend that much time searching. Usually anything free around here is pretty far gone as well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I was thinking of getting a truck and trailer and fill with 40-50 free machines I pick up around here and then drive cross country , visiting SBF members and trading for Honda's. I'm originally from Mass. so it would be win-win visiting family and friends also.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I don't have any Honda's, and they are usually expensive and/or worn out when they pop up around me. But I do have cash. 

Honestly though, the cost of the truck and trailer would be astronomical.


----------



## Joe418 (Jul 4, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> ya, I have the same spark tester. the spark should be bright , not dull.
> 
> remove plug and put your finger in hole and pull cord. you should notice some back pressure. without compression no start if you have fuel and strong spark.
> 
> ...


Finally got back to this after several other jobs. So, there is back pressure when I put my thumb over the plug hole and pull starter cord. Tried with some starter fluid and it seemed to want to kick over once but that was it. Tough to tell just how strong the spark is as the test light just flickers for that one moment. Debating whether to throw a new magneto in. Can pick one up on e-Bay for about $20. You mentioned a valve adjustment but there are no valves listed in the engine diagram. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

Joe418 said:


> I'll give this a shot. Had not tried clearing the cylinder or using starter fluid. There's good gas flow from the tank to the carb input but I'll pull the bowl to check from there in.


Maybe you have it fixed hope so. Lot of problems are caused by the main je being plugged double check that, some have tinny little holes on venturi tube that the main jet supplies. sometimes you will see the aluminum caps or plugs under them are small holes as well. One more tricky one this steel trimmer had problem running for a long time came to find out inside the carb is a little ball check it was stuck pushed it to unstick has been running great after that. Just a few tips as you progress through the checks.


----------

